# Outlook 2003 - red x missing image ONLY on first image in email



## mtnrunner (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm using Outlook 2003 on Windows 2000.

I am using Outlook preview pane. When I preview a message that has embedded images, the first image will be blank with the red x in the upper left corner. However, any remaining images in that email or the email trail are displaying properly.

If I click on "forward" and Outlook opens the message in a new window, then ALL images display properly - including the first one that was not displaying in the preview mode.

This has happened to me in the past, then it started working correctly, then yesterday I'm back to having the error. No new programs were installed yesterday. The only thing I can think of that I did yesterday was to turn on Google Desktop Toolbar within Outlook. I have since turned it off and restarted Outlook and restarted my PC and still have the problem. 

I have ran detect and repair and it did not help.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## mtnrunner (Apr 20, 2007)

I've found the solution. The folder that holds the temporary files for Outlook attachments becomes corrupted. All I had to do was to find the folder ...\local settings\temporary internet files\OLK18 and then I deleted all files in this folder. After doing this all images displayed.


----------



## jack13 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am running on XP Pro w/Office 2003 Suite Professional. One of my co-workers is having problems opening up certain emails that have a pasted image in his email. He can't see it initially but when he forwards the message on to me, I can see it w/my first view.

I've checked Microsofts Discussion Group and they haven't got the slightest resolution to the problem. I did find this thread and used the path \local settings\Temp Internet Files\OLK18...but I believe the OLK folder is no where to be found..what folder should I look for with XP Pro/OLK 2003? Or Do I just delete all the cached items in Temp Internet Files?


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

OLK18 is applicable to Office 2002(aka Office Xp). Let me give you the location of this secure Outlook temp folder. Will post back in 5 minutes.


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

You can find the location of the folder by looking in the registry at

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Security, look at the value for OutlookSecureTempFolder. This value is the location of your Outlook Secure folder. 

Let me know if this helped.


----------



## jack13 (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the reply. I will give it a shot today and let you know towards the end of the day.


----------



## jack13 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to reply..it was difficult with employee's schedule to sit down and try this. Good news though, it did help the situation and also allowed outlook to load quicker, etc. 
Thanks for your help mtnrunner and Krash!!

Is there a way to set this folder to empty at a certain size or this is one of those manual cleaning procedures?


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Aaah good question. In-fact I would have loved such an option to clear out the files automatically. But there is not. It has be cleared out manually or may be there is a tool to do this. Simplest way I see is to create a shortcut to this folder and empty it out from time to time.


----------



## notist (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks champ


----------

